# Van Horn Diamond Dial



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Rumours of my demise have been greatly exaggerated. Just been really busy. Sorry for not posting much recently.

Here's a recent project. Just got it back from Rene Rondeau where this watch underwent about 4 months of surgery. I think the result is stunning:










The Van Horn is one of my favourite Hamilton Electric watches. It has clean, classic lines, a good size, and a solid gold case. As well, the watch was named for Dr. John Van Horn, the "father" of the electric watch. According to Rene Rondeau's book, "The Watch of the Future" (you can buy a copy here) the Van Horn cost $175.00 when new, but with a diamond dial, the cost was $300, which is nearly 75% more. I've owned a number of Van Horn's but never one with a diamond dial.

These black dial watches are a devil to photograph. Best I can do without a light box.

On another topic, I'm off to England in a week - I turn 50 shortly so I am celebrating in Europe with a few days in Italy and then a couple in England, with a visit to Silver Hawk (and his beautiful bride, the divine Ms. 3P), the highlight of my trip no doubt.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Very Nice!!!! :notworthy:

I don't have one myself, but hope to one day.

Sounds like you have a great trip coming up. Enjoy it. :cheers:

harleymanstan


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice watch Dave with that rare dial, cant say as I,ve seen one before either and that black dial sets it off really well.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

That sure is a beauty Dave.

:man_in_love:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Larry from Calgary said:


> That sure is a beauty Dave.
> 
> :man_in_love:


Larry:

Your Avitar is of Sir Graves who I watched on Detroit TV in the '60's on Saturday afternoon - old horror movies on "Sir Graves Ghastly". How does a Calgary boy know about Sir Graves?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > That sure is a beauty Dave.
> ...


Dave,

"Stay sick, turn blue", "scratch glass, climb walls"










:derisive:

Larry

:assassin:


----------

